# Fridays Pics



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Here are a couple from yesterdays fishing trip.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I took Momma to Granbury and Ft. Worth last weekend.

We finally got to go see Daddy's headstone and put flowers on his grave.



Then I took her to see her sister in Weatherford. Where else but Texas does Ronald McDonald rope calves?



For years I have raved over Joe T. Garcia's. Momma finally decided it was time she tried it. It was as delicious as I remembered! And we had enough leftovers we ate nothing else the entire trip! lol



Mom saw the Pie Peddler on the Glen Rose square so she had to have a slice of ruhbarb strawberry ala mode and I had buttermilk pie. Yum, yum!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

*Lanyards*

I got a kill switch lanyard (w/ adjustable wrist / leg strap) / power pole remote cord / & matching keychain made from parachute cord in black / grey from 'headed south 2' here on 2COOL. He can do many different color options. PM or text / call # 7 one 3-eight 7 eight-three 8 9 one. This would be a perfect Christmas gift for a fisherman!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

My little girl looking for that tag....


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Acting like George H.W.....*

It's likely that I wont follow the lead of Mr. Bush (#41) and do this again when I'm in my 80's - but in my 50's, it was fantastic! 
We did it....we jumped out of a PERFECTLY good airplane...from 14,000 feet. This was a bucket list item for my 18 year old twins. We all jumped together while momma stayed on solid ground with the camera.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)




----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Farm life.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Banana trees blooming, Sunrise on lake Houston ( slightly late start ) MY First Cat of Lake Houston! ( struggling getting on them on lake Houston) and always one of the kiddo


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

All I have this week.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Here's a few old ones. Running gill net's in Bolivar with my Dad. Catching catfish with my Dad.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

iPad playing tricks, this morning. 
One of my Autistic son, incredible kid, that has logged more water hours than most men will in their lifetime. Lol 
Top water fish.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Few more. Me and my Dad hunting. One of the only pictures I have of me, my Dad, and my Mom all together.My Mom with Bandit, our pet ****, when he was little.My Dad with Bandit when he was bigger.


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

Love the pics shark chum, keep them coming


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Pivo and kolache said:


> Love the pics shark chum, keep them coming


x2, cool pics


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

No more mortgage! Bought momma some roses

Plumerias in our yard


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's the first time in 53 years that I paid someone to do a bottom job and buff the hull out on a boat. John over at South Texas (Watergate) and his crew helped me out this time and did a nice job. It ran 25 knots on the way back home. If anyone is looking for a small diesel sportfish express, it's up for sale.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

*Friday*

My son is starting his first year in college at Millsaps in Jakson MS. He is also playing football for them. I am one very proud dad! This young man made parenting very easy for his mom and myself.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

caught my daughter watching the dogs in the backyard








expecting baby #2








strangest hummingbirdshowed up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

Some of my paracord work I did for stinky pants fishing. I make kill switches, power pole- trolling motor remote lanyards, tackle box straps, bracelets, key chains, bogs floats etc. call me! 7138783891


----------



## Pivo and kolache (Mar 13, 2014)

headed south 2 said:


> Some of my paracord work I did for stinky pants fishing. I make kill switches, power pole- trolling motor remote lanyards, tackle box straps, bracelets, key chains, bogs floats etc. call me! 7138783891


Do you make para cord knife sheaths by chance?


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

1. Our daughter is a smoothie makin fool

2. Emilys 7th birthday. We rented the skating rink...some of the best $ i have ever spent

3. Our dogs and the fosters....its dinner time


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Some from the 4th down in Sargent. Being proud of who I am and where I come from. Taking the shark bait out. Tagging a blacktip. Proof that I'm the best cook in Sargent. In the last 3 years I've won 1st place in every category. Best ribs in Texas.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The people I've brought the joy of fishing to this week.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*Time for the semi-annual blow out!*

My computer:









The one I built for my mom:









The babies crashed out:









They're Great Danes by the way.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Pocampo said:


> It's likely that I wont follow the lead of Mr. Bush (#41) and do this again when I'm in my 80's - but in my 50's, it was fantastic!
> We did it....we jumped out of a PERFECTLY good airplane...from 14,000 feet. This was a bucket list item for my 18 year old twins. We all jumped together while momma stayed on solid ground with the camera.


EVERYONE should do that at least once in their life. It is an AWESOME experience!


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

Florida panhandle palmettos 4th of July, and a white squirrel at the Ochlockonee River State Park.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

A few more trip pics. I love murals and this sign coming into Rogers.



Valley Mills



Rosenberg



Glen Rose



Back home in Brazoria


----------



## jackcu (Dec 28, 2004)

*in waco for big barrel race.*

Leaving hotel.
second picture with a young man battling Juvenile Huntington disease.
prayers for that young man
3rd. Raising money for M D Anderson cancer center


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

Another birthday comes and goes


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Our E4 and dingo...both grinning! 

Oldest building in Galveston


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Did another loop to Balmorhea Sp, Fort Davis Sp, Big Bend state and national parks. I love that area.


20150707_143847 by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


20150707_101317 by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


20150708_152017 by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


20150709_074344 by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


20150709_113531 by Les Tompkins, on Flickr


20150709_113516
by Les Tompkins, on Flickr

20150708_173815
by Les Tompkins, on Flickr

20150708_175212
by Les Tompkins, on Flickr

Little GoPro video from the Balmorhea.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

My pooch here thinks the water bowl is his personal pool. We bought them a cooling pad, but he prefers this bowl of ice water. We had just put it down, and he plopped down in it. After he got out, we changed it out with new water and ice and he repeated. 

Must be hot...........lol. Notice the "seeking empathy" tounge.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

That burger looks awesome! What and where?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*Jackson Hole last week*

Jackson Hole...I didn't want to come back.....BUT Galveston Trout are too hard to leave behind....
Jacob and Jace both shot very well....


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

*More Jackson Hole*

The horse I rode on was named Tuffy.......He was HUGE


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Great pics this week, folks. I like Spirit's sign pic. There used to be one on the dam north of Austin that read "slow down, see our dam. Speed up, see our dam n judge". I always slowed down. 

I have decided that next time around, I wanna be the dog. I came in from work, soaking wet and found all but one of our hounds laying on the couch or chair. Well, except for one highly loyal Sheltie. It's gotta be nice to sleep all day, get two square meals and be perfectly content to lay around every day.

The other pic is my genius neighbor's tent installation. For those of you that have never been around a marina, there's a certain segment of the marina population that never leaves the dock. They sit in chairs behind their boats and get hammered all day. My slip is pretty close to the pool and bathrooms, so it's always amusing to see what comes prancing down the pier on weekends. Sunday mornings are especially amusing. I thought the tent installation was a riot. The first good breeze that comes along and it's going to be relocated.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few more


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Is that a cantilevered pvc sun shade?



Mont said:


> Great pics this week, folks. I like Spirit's sign pic. There used to be one on the dam north of Austin that read "slow down, see our dam. Speed up, see our dam n judge". I always slowed down.
> 
> I have decided that next time around, I wanna be the dog. I came in from work, soaking wet and found all but one of our hounds laying on the couch or chair. Well, except for one highly loyal Sheltie. It's gotta be nice to sleep all day, get two square meals and be perfectly content to lay around every day.
> 
> The other pic is my genius neighbor's tent installation. For those of you that have never been around a marina, there's a certain segment of the marina population that never leaves the dock. They sit in chairs behind their boats and get hammered all day. My slip is pretty close to the pool and bathrooms, so it's always amusing to see what comes prancing down the pier on weekends. Sunday mornings are especially amusing. I thought the tent installation was a riot. The first good breeze that comes along and it's going to be relocated.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Yellowstone


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

yakfisher said:


> Is that a cantilevered pvc sun shade?


That is precision engineered pre wind stressed polymer 

I get such a kick out of the harbor rats. A couple of years ago, I was doing something in the engine compartment of mine and this guy about my age was strolling down the dock to his boat. He had a couple of professional girls with him, one on each arm. Rodney Dangerfield would be jealous of this guy. Captains hat, gold chains, big gold rings, the whole bit. Bald as a cue ball. There's more cotton in the top of an aspirin bottle than either of his assistants had on. As he walked by (I was in my work uniform), he said "I don't know who you have to be to get someone in a white shirt to work on your boat on Saturday, but I want to find out". I about fell trying to keep a straight face. He had no idea it was my boat.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Forgot to add a nice rotating thunderstorm from a few weeks back


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Fantastic

QUOTE=Mont;14401866]That is precision engineered pre wind stressed polymer 

I get such a kick out of the harbor rats. A couple of years ago, I was doing something in the engine compartment of mine and this guy about my age was strolling down the dock to his boat. He had a couple of professional girls with him, one on each arm. Rodney Dangerfield would be jealous of this guy. Captains hat, gold chains, big gold rings, the whole bit. Bald as a cue ball. There's more cotton in the top of an aspirin bottle than either of his assistants had on. As he walked by (I was in my work uniform), he said "I don't know who you have to be to get someone in a white shirt to work on your boat on Saturday, but I want to find out". I about fell trying to keep a straight face. He had no idea it was my boat.[/QUOTE]


----------



## 2 Boats (Jul 4, 2010)

*Summertime--but War Continues*

War continues . . . . pigs and feeder thieves

Favorite hunting rig of all time


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

These guys have a long walk ahead of them. The load is 275 ft long, 25 ft high, and 18 ft wide. The load is headed to Longview from the Port of Shreveport.




















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Girl (Jan 7, 2013)

My mom's pets... They don't know they're supposed to be "enemies"


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Our 20% chance of rain today. You would think I was trying to pour concrete.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

My buddy has a comedy club at the marina on Canyon Lake. Saturday Night Live alum Chris Kattan is there this weekend.



















Sharkchum's peacock!


----------



## TommyGun (Jul 16, 2010)

A few pics from Jackson, WY.









Riding in the Gros Ventre Wilderness.









Tetons


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

WilliamH said:


> That burger looks awesome! What and where?


*The Diego Burger* - 1 lb. of Beef, 4 Slices of Bacon, 3 Slices of Cheese, 2 Fried Eggs, Grilled Onions, Pickled Jalapenos, Pickles, and French Fries at the Starlight Theatre Restaurant and Saloon in Terlingua. I can feed a family of 4. I ate half of it!  It will make ya hang you head out the window and scream. 

http://thestarlighttheatre.com/


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Lesto said:


> *The Diego Burger* - 1 lb. of Beef, 4 Slices of Bacon, 3 Slices of Cheese, 2 Fried Eggs, Grilled Onions, Pickled Jalapenos, Pickles, and French Fries at the Starlight Theatre Restaurant and Saloon in Terlingua. I can feed a family of 4. I ate half of it!  It will make ya hang you head out the window and scream.
> 
> http://thestarlighttheatre.com/


Thanks!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Old ski boat that was the best boat I've ever had...skied out of it, charmed UT coeds with it, caught I don't know how many limits of trout out of it, and actually used it to get to my duck hunting spots occasionally


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Jamie said:


> Old ski boat that was the best boat I've ever had...skied out of it, charmed UT coeds with it, caught I don't know how many limits of trout out of it, and actually used it to get to my duck hunting spots occasionally
> 
> View attachment 2334834


Glass Stream? Checkmate?

Thin hull, light and fast!


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Hydrostream....if you saw some recent pics reminiscing about Kenny Stabler

The one where he's hauling but in a boat....that was a Hydrostream too

Ours was 75+ mph


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Those were fast boats in the day. The glitter gel coat was the bomb too.


----------



## Jamie (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's another pic though not of our boat


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Last Friday's pic thread got brought back up. I kept looking at those pictures thinking, "I swear I've seen these before ... then when I got diesel gas I knew I'd seen it before.  Figure we better get this weeks on top where it belongs.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

thanks, it was confusing me, which is easy,butâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦...


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

WilliamH said:


> Glass Stream? Checkmate?
> 
> Thin hull, light and fast!


Thought it was a Checkmate too - spent many days as a youth, working a marina fuel dock - lots of those back in the early 70's.


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

RedXCross said:


> iPad playing tricks, this morning.
> One of my Autistic son, incredible kid, that has logged more water hours than most men will in their lifetime. Lol
> Top water fish.


Love the Pic. What a inspiration I need to send some of my pics as well. Thanks for posting need to keep in touch.

God Bless 
Chris


----------



## chrisw142 (Jun 25, 2010)

*moments in time*

Sometime we get caught up in the daily routine and have to stop and thank the good lord for the moments we have with our kiddos. 
after seeing a pic from RedXCross wanted to throw another pic of me and my special needs son out fishing along the bay. Its these time where nothing else really matters 
have a good weekend everyone


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

What a wonderful picture! I can just imagine the great conversation going onâ€¦â€¦...


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Last Friday for our anniversary. The wife wanted to go to Livingston for one last fishing excursion before we sell our boat. Caught 50 white bass.

The 2nd picture leaves me wondering why I can't seem to get much sleep at night with my 3 bed hog girls! lol


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sorry here is the 2nd picture of the mentioned bed hogs! lol


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

you just have to work yourself in between themâ€¦â€¦.know that problem well. It's worse in the Winter-cuddle hogs move in.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

One more taken tonight. .2 days ago she heard me say "im going fishing" she said can i go. ..i replied" getting up early" she said" i can sleep" in the truck i said "darn right you can come!! Who else would be better company!" Tonight getting the rigs ready " baby your show is on" her " oh yeah..wait no i want help you so we are ready in the morning " yes a tear fell! !!!#! And this will be reposted next firday! For those that missed it........ And i wanted a boy!


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Castaway2 said:


> One more taken tonight. .2 days ago she heard me say "im going fishing" she said can i go. ..i replied" getting up early" she said" i can sleep" in the truck i said "darn right you can come!! Who else would be better company!" Tonight getting the rigs ready " baby your show is on" her " oh yeah..wait no i want help you so we are ready in the morning " yes a tear fell! !!!#! And this will be reposted next firday! For those that missed it........ And i wanted a boy!
> View attachment 2335562


That's awesome, I hope ya'll limit out on everything.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> That's awesome, I hope ya'll limit out on everything.


Thanks bud! I really hope we do good...but if not. the moment is captured! !!!!,, and she loves boat rides!


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> you just have to work yourself in between themâ€¦â€¦.know that problem well. It's worse in the Winter-cuddle hogs move in.


The blonde looking one likes to "Spoon" lol I keep telling her it's to hot for that right now!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

feeding these to 8 foot gar today/tonight hopefully


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Your bait made me think of this commercial.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Sally...


----------

